

Show HN: OpenSource Organization's directory. - jigneshhk
http://openorgs.herokuapp.com/

======
devx
Pretty cool. But maybe you can make the cards a little smaller. I think they
are wasting a little too much space right now.

~~~
jigneshhk
Updated!. Thanks devx for feedback.

